# D3200 vs D3300



## A.Asesh (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I am planning on buying nikon d3200 or d3300.It will be my first dslr.I will be using the kit lens with them for like 2 years or so..not planning to upgrade in near future.

They are being offered at 23500 and 27000 at flipkart currently.

After reading about the 2 models I think these are the differences:

Smaller size of 3300
better video capture at 60 fps in 3300 as compared to 40 fps at 1080p in 3200
better speed processor 5 clicks as compared to 4 in 3200
better battery life - 200 more clicks in 3300
more options for picture like panorama mode in 3300
more pic editing features in 3300

But still 3200 is sold a lot more than 3300 ?
I think the image quality is same in both the cams... so is it worth spending 3.5k more on 3300 ?
I will be using it for family photography.. landscapes.. low light pics.. nothing extraordinary like the micro pics or something..
Which will be better ? Please suggest


----------



## $hadow (Nov 22, 2014)

Buy any one of these. And later on invest on good lens.


----------



## A.Asesh (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks.. [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION] I will most probably go for D3300.Have to order tomorrow.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 23, 2014)

Good for you


----------



## A.Asesh (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks 
I ordered the d3300 from flipkart today.. excited to receive it.. will get it within 2 days.
Feel free to ask me.. if anyone has any queries..!


----------

